
Travis CI adds support for testing your projects on Windows - cookiestack
https://blog.travis-ci.com/2018-10-11-windows-early-release
======
rryan
Travis has weird priorities. The Ubuntu environment has been stuck on
Precise/Trusty for years now. And the only place you can upload artifacts is
Amazon S3. I really hate to be that person who sees a new offering and is like
"but when will you fix your busted junk?!" but.. when will you fix your busted
junk?!

~~~
techdragon
I came here to raise this exact criticism. It’s gradually become a thorn in my
side which as of late has begin to erode my general good will towards TravisCI
and steering me away from paying TravisCI for anything, by way of now that I’m
paying for basic services elsewhere because TravisCI doesn’t do what I want,
I’ll just pay slightly more to get their premium services for my non open
source and/or professional repositories.

It feels sort of like they are just “coasting” on their past momentum. It’s
clear they aren’t, since they are doing things, as this very blog post
attests, but not the sorts of things people profess to want.

------
felixfbecker
It doesn't look like they put any thought into how to make this appeal to
Windows devs. One would have expected support for using PowerShell for
scripts. Instead, they use git bash (which is definitely less familiar to
Windows devs than even cmd) and one has to use `pwsh -c` which adds tons of
pitfalls around quoting, error handling, multi-line scripts etc. I also would
have expected a way to specify choco packages to install like you can specify
apt-get packages, instead you need to shell out. These are very obvious things
(just look at AppVeyor and VSTS/Azure DevOps pipelines) that they could have
easily done.

It just looks like second-class integration to me, something to appeal to
cross-platform projects that want to easily run their tests on Windows, but
nothing serious for pure Windows devs. This is nice for open source projects,
but it means for them that they have to pay a lot more for resources, without
having increased their target user base to get more revenue. They're missing
an opportunity.

